

New Chrome extension: block sites from Google’s web search results - atularora
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/02/new-chrome-extension-block-sites-from.html

======
Pewpewarrows
This is an excellent step forward, especially since they're sending all of
this data to Google for review.

Ideally I'd like to see this just rolled-into the default signed-in search
interface, but this will be a good test to see how such a service could work.

------
joe_the_user
A while back, Google let you remove search-entries whenever you were logged-
in.

This seems similar but I'm not sure why they didn't just continue letting you
remove content straight from the Google page.

The feedback page also now doesn't go directly to a form where you can report
a content farm but rather to a bunch of choices (I had trouble even
determining what to chose to report Spam - the first one I chose was to report
porn). By the time a lot of users have gotten to the report-a-site section,
they've probably forgotten the original URL.

It is a complex problem, certainly - reporting websites is a good way to screw
your competitors for example.

------
Mafana0
Discussion is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2218382>

